# PVC in a Plenum



## amptech (Sep 21, 2007)

I don't have my code book with me and am way out of town on a job. Here is my question, if anyone can help:
Is there an exception that allows PVC conduit to be installed in a plenum air space if the building is to house livestock(hogs)? I don't recall there being an exception. This building has an aluminum/foam insulated panel suspended ceiling and the 8' space between it and the structural ceiling is to be used for the plenum. Owner is considering installing the lighting conduits above the ceiling instead of on the surface of the ceiling and insists it doesn't matter since it is for livestock. Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

Hogs may live there but humans go in the building, no know exception I'm aware of.


----------



## drumnut08 (Sep 23, 2012)

amptech said:


> I don't have my code book with me and am way out of town on a job. Here is my question, if anyone can help:
> Is there an exception that allows PVC conduit to be installed in a plenum air space if the building is to house livestock(hogs)? I don't recall there being an exception. This building has an aluminum/foam insulated panel suspended ceiling and the 8' space between it and the structural ceiling is to be used for the plenum. Owner is considering installing the lighting conduits above the ceiling instead of on the surface of the ceiling and insists it doesn't matter since it is for livestock. Thanks in advance for any help.


Let's say the building catches fire and the farmer and hands run in to try to save the livestock ? They breathe in a non healthy dose of burning PVC fumes ( from the conduit that is on fire ) and drop like the hogs . Not a good idea and I know of no exceptions to this either . I was on a job once where the foreman thought he would save the company money by putting in PVC sleeves everywhere for low voltage cabling . Several of us told him this was an issue because it was a plenum ceiling , but he insisted . Needless to say , the inspector caught it and they had to be changed to EMT . He learned a valuable lesson after that , lol !


----------

